# Gemmy props



## Elvira (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello everyone! I've been a long-time lurker here and am very envious of your prop-making abilities. I have a big haunt every year, but other than my tombstones, all our props are purchased.

I've always loved the little animated things that you can get at Michaels and some other stores, and I just bought a 5' animated witch that stirs a cauldron which bubbles and is lit up (Costco, $129 CAD) All of these props seem to come from the same company, Gemma, but they don't seem to have a website or anything of the sort.

Anyone know any further info on this company? I really like their stuff, but the stores always seem to keep just a random assortment of stuff each year. I was hoping for a website or catalogue or some warehouse in the middle of nowhere I could visit.

Thanks! :jol: :jol: :jol:


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Elvira,

I think you had the spelling wrong. If you go to this link, http://www.gemmy.com/

It'll show you what Gemmy makes. But they don't sell retail, but you can get a good idea what's they're putting out.


----------



## Elvira (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks!!! I'm so embarassed...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Elvira said:


> Thanks!!! I'm so embarassed...


Don't be and we're glad you stepped out of the shadows.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now, no fair lurking again. We met'cha and like ya! So post!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not to worry. We have lots of Gemmy lovers on this site. 
I am a big fan also because I am not the best prop builder in the world.

I just bought that same prop and love it. It was definitely worth the price.
Gemmy has a place on their site where you can ask questions about your prop.

Good luck.
Post some pics. We love pics.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think that new Jason animated figure Gemmy makes was incredible. I was only able to see it at a distance, but the face under the mask and hands appeared to be top notch. I think Spirit's store wanted something like $249.00 for it. A bit to much for me, but I really would have loved to have it.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Gemmy is one of my favorite sources for props. I don't have tons of ability/imagination in the prop making department myself. 

The website should have an idea of the stores that carry a particular item.

BTW, welcome.


----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2006)

That is some cool stuff, I didn't realize it was one company that made all that stuff. Anyone happen to own their thrashing rat in a trap? I wonder how much of the mechanism is in the trap. If it's mostly in the rat and the trap part can be removed it might have some potential for rats feasting on a corpse prop.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Drake said:


> That is some cool stuff, I didn't realize it was one company that made all that stuff. Anyone happen to own their thrashing rat in a trap? I wonder how much of the mechanism is in the trap. If it's mostly in the rat and the trap part can be removed it might have some potential for rats feasting on a corpse prop.


excellent idead. I have a bunch of rubber rats/mice that I didn't have an idea of what to do with them.

even if the wood board controls the motion, all you need to do is remove the bar, right? just bury the board under clothing?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Drake said:


> Anyone happen to own their thrashing rat in a trap? I wonder how much of the mechanism is in the trap. If it's mostly in the rat and the trap part can be removed it might have some potential for rats feasting on a corpse prop.


I was messing around with one of those in Party City the other day. It seemed to work very well but I didn't notice where the electronics are actually housed. Certainly worth taking a closer look at it for hacking purposes.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome into the light Elvira. I'm a longtime fan of Gemmy products, and wind up purchasing a few every year, mostly the smaller stuff. My last years favorite was the bubbling lab tube display, lol.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Wait till you get a load of Donna of the Dead, she wll haunt your dreams till you buy her.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I noticed that the Gemmy site will often have an "available at" image on some of their props. Like "Available at Sam's Club" or "Available at Walmart".

Hubby and Got Gemmy's animated Deadeye Drake, Caged Skeleton and the HUGE 12' Haunted Castle inflatable at Sam's Club and ordered a Heads up Harry from Walmart.

We love their products!

When hubby and I got the Haunted Castle inflatable home, we wanted to test it out to make sure all the electronics worked on it. We figured that we would discretely set it up in our back yard real quick to keep the surprise a secret. Unfortunately, our neighbors kids spotted it from next door and in under 5 minutes, we had about 10 kids in our yard running in and out of it. They absolutely LOVED it and were disappointed when we shoo'ed them away to pack it back up LOL


----------



## Elvira (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone!

I am a long-time collector of Gemmy stuff, too, although I have to say that I didn't realise it  I think Gemmy does a disservice to themselves by not branding their products better  It wasn't until only recently (a few Hallowe'ens ago) that I realised that all the cool animated props I was buying was from the same company!

About 10 or 15 years ago, I bought this prop that was a skull inside a little cage that you hang up. In its nose there was a motion sensor that when activated would make the skull talk and its eyes would light up. It would say all the normal type things that you would expect it to say, but then sometimes it would sing "Hot, Hot, Hot" which would ALWAYS crack me up. Tragically, a few years ago after a cold winter, it stopped working. The jaw moves, but no sound 

Nice to meet everyone!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2006)

I went ahead and bought the rat in a trap prop from Gemmy and after cracking it open I discovered as I had suspected the electronics are housed in the trap. It wasn't too difficult to remove the bar, just 4 screws on the inside, however I could not find where the sensor was. It looks like it has to be in the front by where the electronics are situated, but I couldn't find a hole or any panel where it could be. Can they make motion sensors now that don't need an opening and can work through plastic?


----------

